# New Sherman build thread... maaaaybe?



## chnc (Mar 28, 2008)

I ordered an 8-string custom from Mike this week. We went through all the build details this week. It's going to be a 30" scale, with 2 humbuckers and a single coil from Nordstrand.

Any interest in me doing a Kevin-style build thread?

Also, thanks to Mike for not reaching through the phone and busting my skull in.

Me: "When you say droptop... what do you mean?"
MS:


----------



## Ruins (Mar 28, 2008)

yes offcourse!


----------



## Crucified (Mar 28, 2008)

haha. do it man, WE DEMAND PICTURES. 

Mike and I went through so many emails about my build, I'm surprised he still talks to me with a smile on his.... screen? hahaha


----------



## yevetz (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats........I really want to touch one of his work or at least see in live coz as I see and hear all that was touched by him is becaming gold


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 28, 2008)

Awww god this thread may well be the final straw to push me to debt-ville!

Nice one man, can't wait to see pictures and hear some clips


----------



## Qucifer (Mar 28, 2008)

Heh... I pulled the trigger on a Sherman this week, too.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 28, 2008)

For sure man. These kinds of threads are always awesome.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 28, 2008)

We love pictures


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 28, 2008)

This should not be a question.

Pics are mandatory.


----------



## plyta (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Mar 29, 2008)

we love pictures


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2008)

Solid.


----------



## chnc (Mar 29, 2008)

All right, pics will be coming as soon as I get 'em.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 30, 2008)

i never heard the term "droptop" until i saw mike´s guitars


----------



## msherman (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, the camera finally died today, these were the last two pics out of it


----------



## Crucified (Jun 18, 2008)

nice top! gonna go for a stain or anything?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 18, 2008)

Your wood gives me wood Mike.


----------



## msherman (Jun 18, 2008)

Crucified said:


> nice top! gonna go for a stain or anything?



All I build are black guitars now, thanks to Quigley


----------



## Apophis (Jun 18, 2008)

Finally something black, Halsinden will be pleased  
Awesome guitar btw


----------



## Kotex (Jun 18, 2008)

Goddamn this computer. The pics arn't showing up


----------



## angus (Jun 18, 2008)

msherman said:


> Well, the camera finally died today, these were the last two pics out of it



We need to talk, man.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 18, 2008)

msherman said:


> Well, the camera finally died today, these were the last two pics out of it



I can fix that issue for you sir!


----------



## sepherus (Jun 20, 2008)

msherman said:


> All I build are black guitars now, thanks to Quigley


Hey! Mine isn't going to be black! If you remember correctly I just wanted clear coat. 

But yeah, black is boring! you people and your black and greys need to wake up and see the bajillions of other colors out there. Be bold, be inventive, be something besides brutal and grim for once. And this is coming from a guy who's primary musical diet is black and doom metal! (and classical, death metal, and power metal, and hardcore, and jazz, and prog of any sort, and folk, and "ethnic"/"world" what ever the fuck those are, and any blend of them)


----------



## Abhorred (Jun 20, 2008)

What you said:



sepherus said:


> But yeah, black is boring! you people and your black and greys need to wake up and see the bajillions of other colors out there. Be bold, be inventive, be something besides brutal and grim for once. And this is coming from a guy who's primary musical diet is black and doom metal! (and classical, death metal, and power metal, and hardcore, and jazz, and prog of any sort, and folk, and "ethnic"/"world" what ever the fuck those are, and any blend of them)



What I saw:



sepherus said:


> But yeah, black is boring! you people and your black and greys need to wake up and see the bajillions of other colors out there. Be bold, be inventive, be something besides brutal and grim for once. And this is coming from a guy who's primary musical diet is black and doom metal! (and classical, death metal, and power metal, and hardcore, and jazz, and prog of any sort, and folk, and "ethnic"/"world" what ever the fuck those are, an'd any blend of them)



Yeah, man, I agree!


----------



## TMM (Jun 20, 2008)

sepherus said:


> Hey! Mine isn't going to be black! If you remember correctly I just wanted clear coat.
> 
> But yeah, black is boring! you people and your black and greys need to wake up and see the bajillions of other colors out there. Be bold, be inventive, be something besides brutal and grim for once. And this is coming from a guy who's primary musical diet is black and doom metal! (and classical, death metal, and power metal, and hardcore, and jazz, and prog of any sort, and folk, and "ethnic"/"world" what ever the fuck those are, and any blend of them)



Who wants to be anything but brutal and grim?


----------



## Randomist (Jun 21, 2008)

i want a brutal and grim custom to play brutal and grim music, i just want it sprayed day-glo green

though i'm sure black will stand out from the crowd


----------



## technomancer (Jun 21, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I can fix that issue for you sir!



You must ship Mike your camera this weekend


----------



## neroceasar (Jun 21, 2008)

How much does one of these sweet babies run?


----------



## chnc (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, I finally made it over to see these pictures. To say my jaw was on the floor would be an understatement, but of course, I wouldn't expect anything less from Mr. Sherman.

As to black=boring, I can definitely see where that sentiment is coming from. My choice for black was mostly a personal taste issue; I'm looking for something classy, and something I'm not going to end up hating, so I wanted to go with a pretty neutral color. Black may not stand out, but if it comes down to my guitar's color to determine what someone thinks of me or my music, then I probably don't want their approval anyway. 

What I'm looking forward to right now is seeing the body with the pickup cavities routed, but Mike is waiting on Nordstrand to deliver the single coil. It's kinda tough to say how these pictures are making me react. On one hand, it's very exciting. But, of course, it sure isn't making the wait any easier. Anyone want more details of how this beast is going to end up?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jun 28, 2008)

I feel your pain on painting it black. Waste of a nice piece of wood. 

Sepherus, clear coat looks amazing! Good choice.
My other guitarist custom guitar that he built with quilted maple, he did just a clear coat, makes the figure look awesome!


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 28, 2008)

chnc said:


> Well, I finally made it over to see these pictures. To say my jaw was on the floor would be an understatement, but of course, I wouldn't expect anything less from Mr. Sherman.
> 
> As to black=boring, I can definitely see where that sentiment is coming from. My choice for black was mostly a personal taste issue; I'm looking for something classy, and something I'm not going to end up hating, so I wanted to go with a pretty neutral color. Black may not stand out, but if it comes down to my guitar's color to determine what someone thinks of me or my music, then I probably don't want their approval anyway.
> 
> What I'm looking forward to right now is seeing the body with the pickup cavities routed, but Mike is waiting on Nordstrand to deliver the single coil. It's kinda tough to say how these pictures are making me react. On one hand, it's very exciting. But, of course, it sure isn't making the wait any easier. Anyone want more details of how this beast is going to end up?



Make it a see through black. Still simple and classic but still enough grain showing to make it worthy of that top


----------



## Sacha (Jun 28, 2008)

Black is never a wrong choice!  I do love a nice transparent stain as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 28, 2008)

technomancer said:


> You must ship Mike your camera this weekend



 I'm ready to drive it up to him in CT whenever he's ready!


----------



## sepherus (Jun 29, 2008)

chnc said:


> As to black=boring, I can definitely see where that sentiment is coming from. My choice for black was mostly a personal taste issue; I'm looking for something classy, and something I'm not going to end up hating, so I wanted to go with a pretty neutral color. Black may not stand out, but if it comes down to my guitar's color to determine what someone thinks of me or my music, then I probably don't want their approval anyway.



I'm really not one to talk too much about black. 2 of my 4 electrics i currently own are black, and i've owned others. Not transblack either, matte and gloss only. :-( 



chnc said:


> What I'm looking forward to right now is seeing the body with the pickup cavities routed, but Mike is waiting on Nordstrand to deliver the single coil. It's kinda tough to say how these pictures are making me react. On one hand, it's very exciting. But, of course, it sure isn't making the wait any easier. Anyone want more details of how this beast is going to end up?



I hear you on the seeing the pics making the wait harder. Mine is sooooo close to done i can almost get excited about getting it in the mail, but then i realized i still have to send him more money and wait for the finish to dry well. And OF COURSE we want more details!


----------



## msherman (Jul 23, 2008)

Finally, some alnico 5 love arrived today


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 23, 2008)

msherman said:


> Finally, some alnico 5 love arrived today



i have no idea what they´re like, but i LOVE the way nordstrands look! 

btw, i pm´d you earlier


----------



## DomitianX (Jul 23, 2008)

I wished I lived closer so I could try a couple of his guitars out. They look beautiful!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 23, 2008)

his work is indeed amazing. veeery classy! 

you should see the neck he did for my guitar


----------



## msherman (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 23, 2008)

msherman said:


>



exactly... feast yer eyes on that, mr. DomitianX! 

it´s a schecter Omen 7 Extreme with a dimarzio EVO7 in the bridge, no tone pot, and the gold pot: the sherman baritone conversion neck to make it 28.625" long! macassar ebony (right?) fretboard and headstock face, maple neck with walnut veneers, stainless steel frets... if that´s not the most awesome mod/add-on to a guitar ever, i don´t know what is!


----------



## msherman (Jul 23, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> exactly... feast yer eyes on that, mr. DomitianX!
> 
> it´s a schecter Omen 7 Extreme with a dimarzio EVO7 in the bridge, no tone pot, and the gold pot: the sherman baritone conversion neck to make it 28.625" long! macassar ebony (right?) fretboard and headstock face, maple neck with walnut veneers, stainless steel frets... if that´s not the most awesome mod/add-on to a guitar ever, i don´t know what is!



Brown Ebony FB with heartwood in it. Maple neck with with purple heart stringers. Stainless frets


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 23, 2008)

msherman said:


>



     




Mr Mike, you are the fucking man.


----------



## Durero (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow! What an awesome neck!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 24, 2008)

purple heart, eh? i thought i ordered walnut, but purple heart looks awesome, so that´s even cooler! 

and what is the other name for brown ebony? it has the "brown ebony" as a practical name, but then it has a species name as well... and i just adore that heartwood! 

and i´m really insanely happy about how really really fitting the neck is to the guitar. it fits the whole guitar alot better than the original neck!

this is a keeper, definitely, and if i´m selling it, i´m keeping the neck for a future guitar


----------



## angus (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks awesome, dude!

But Mike wtf


----------



## msherman (Jul 24, 2008)

angus said:


> Looks awesome, dude!
> 
> But Mike wtf



Angus,
How about you shooting me over an email explaining WTF this post means?


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 24, 2008)

mmmm... looks like someone has gotta be a firestarter, chill out guys


----------



## msherman (Jul 24, 2008)

It`s all good here, Jun
I just don`t understand his post, thats all.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 25, 2008)

msherman said:


>



stunning


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 25, 2008)

said to be true enough this neck made is a piece of art !!!


----------



## angus (Jul 25, 2008)

msherman said:


> Angus,
> How about you shooting me over an email explaining WTF this post means?



Don't play dumb man, you know exactly what's up. You haven't responded to anything I've tried! PMed. 

Play on.


----------



## DomitianX (Jul 25, 2008)

msherman said:


>



Kick Ass!!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 25, 2008)

angus said:


> Don't play dumb man, you know exactly what's up. You haven't responded to anything I've tried! PMed.
> 
> Play on.



he´s been sick, dude, chillax!


----------



## larry (Jul 25, 2008)

bare in mind that mike's got alot of corespondance to
keep up with, atop of building guitars, maintaining a marriage
and tappin' the jager.

just a hunch, but i think images of his work have generated 
somewhat of a response from potential customers.

heck, i even shot him a p.m. knowing damn well i can't afford
one of his guitars right away.

god, they're soo badass though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 25, 2008)

i don´t wanna go around and tell things, as it´s none of my business, but Mike, you should probably explain the whole situation, so people understand, instead of walking around trying to bash you 

i´ll just add that Mike made up for delays and missed messages, and gave me alot more than i would have asked for, and he´s been very helpful, and most important of all, he made my dream come true with that neck, it´s far better than i had originally hoped for. in other words, i´m a very happy customer. if he´s missed any PM´s, you KNOW he´s got a darn good reason for it, as he´s got the best customer service i´ve been near so far. 

i think that goes for most of the luthiers on this site as well, Apophis was great help in ironing out details for my (some time in the future to be) custom guitar, TIL also shot me up a PM when he saw me talking about wanting some custom pickup covers, and he told me how i could have a luthier make these.

i love this place


----------



## angus (Jul 26, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> if he´s missed any PM´s, you KNOW he´s got a darn good reason for it, as he´s got the best customer service i´ve been near so far.



It's not about PM's.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2008)

Guys this is between him and Mike. I'm sure he has his reasons, it's not appropriate to speculate or lecture either party about what they should or shouldn't say.

Best of luck getting this resolved.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 26, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Guys this is between him and Mike. I'm sure he has his reasons, it's not appropriate to speculate or lecture either party about what they should or shouldn't say.
> 
> Best of luck getting this resolved.





Hi Zimbloth  you gotten my pm??


----------



## Blind Faith (Jul 26, 2008)

larry said:


> heck, i even shot him a p.m. knowing damn well i can't afford
> one of his guitars right away.



Haha, i was thinking on doing the same because Mikes work is so astonishing although i cant afford it, maybe within a couple of years


----------



## msherman (Jul 28, 2008)

I`m having issues accessing the voice mail, and CID on the shop phone. The phone works, but if I am unable to grab it when it`s ringing, I have no idea who has called.
We have had a rash of severe storms here this month. The phone company is working on it, and is telling me the problem is underground somewhere.

So if anyone needs a quick response, shoot me an email or PM.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> I`m having issues accessing the voice mail, and CID on the shop phone. The phone works, but if I am unable to grab it when it`s ringing, I have no idea who has called.
> We have had a rash of severe storms here this month. The phone company is working on it, and is telling me the problem is underground somewhere.
> 
> So if anyone needs a quick response, shoot me an email or PM.



that sounds like a pretty boring situation! i hate it when things like these fail, because it hits you in a weird way that you never thought about earlier.


----------



## msherman (Aug 18, 2008)

chnc said:


> What I'm looking forward to right now is seeing the body with the pickup cavities routed, but Mike is waiting on Nordstrand to deliver the single coil.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 19, 2008)

what can i say...


----------



## msherman (Sep 21, 2008)

Before clearcoats


----------



## eegor (Sep 21, 2008)

Shit! That is stunning!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 21, 2008)

mike, you are so fucking awesome, i'm thinking about selling a kidny to fund one of these


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 21, 2008)

msherman said:


> Before clearcoats



Do want!


----------



## yevetz (Sep 21, 2008)

awesomeburst


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 21, 2008)

That burst looks really nice although I wish it wasn't such a dark stain (due to the nice figuring in the maple).


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 22, 2008)

i would love to see a sherman lizard burst... yeeeeah!


----------



## El Caco (Sep 22, 2008)

Black


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2008)

msherman said:


> Before clearcoats



Hmmm... intriguing control layout.


----------



## chnc (Sep 23, 2008)

Jaw on floor.

The next few weeks are going to be a tough period in my life. If that thing ends up 2&#37; as nice as I think it will, I'm not even going to want to sully the thing by touching it. 

Regarding the control layout: we ended up going with something that's fairly unique. I discussed with Mike wanting to be able to blend the sounds of the pickups rather than just switch between them. What we decided on, rather than putting individual volume pots for each pickup, was throwing both humbuckers on a volume pot, toggled with the blade switch, and putting the single coil on a separate pot. That way I can blend in the single coil to add some bite, while still being able to hop between neck and bridge. We've also got the Graphtech Ghost saddles going into this guy, so I think I'm going to have a pretty big range of tones to play with.

If I don't have a heart attack waiting, that is.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 23, 2008)

not only do i demand pictures, but i demand the guitar be sent to me personally... for... inspection?

 Nice as man

jeez, this is not my day.. There are already pictures *facepalm*


----------



## chnc (Sep 23, 2008)

At this point, I'm worried that this thing is going to force me to buy a camera. There will be pictures, one way or another. Many pictures.


----------



## msherman (Sep 23, 2008)

A better shot of the burst.


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 23, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 23, 2008)

I love that burst, it's very PRS-ish to me, I dig!

Great work Mike!


----------



## chnc (Sep 23, 2008)

You are killing me here, Mike.


----------



## msherman (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## chnc (Sep 24, 2008)

If you weren't the one responsible for building that thing, I would be pissed at you for showing me that picture. Going nuts here.

Edit: On second thought, I'm glad I saw that back now; I probably would have had a heart attack seeing it later.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> A better shot of the burst.



i want to mount that thing and whisper sweet nothings to it


----------



## eegor (Sep 29, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> i want to mount that thing and whisper sweet nothings to it































I do too.


----------



## chnc (Oct 5, 2008)

That makes three. Well, maybe not that exactly. But same sentiment.


----------



## msherman (Oct 22, 2008)

Paint work complete


----------



## Durero (Oct 22, 2008)

Mmm, beautiful.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 22, 2008)

holy shit, that is stunning.


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 22, 2008)

So much win.

Mike you startle me how you continue to impress.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 22, 2008)

i want that thing to have my babies


----------



## chnc (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahahaha, Mike, you've gotta stop this. 

Please don't ever stop this.

Can't wait to see this thing all gussied up with hardware and such. That neck and back are really killing me. I mean, I expected the front to be ridiculously nice, and sure enough it is. And I wasn't expecting the back to be ugly or anything, but I'm having a hard time registering how nice it really looks. 
 
Can't wait.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 24, 2008)

sir, you make the cleanest looking builds ever! i love the way everything just seems to be tightly packed, yet with perfect transitions between the components and parts...

and in the "completed finish" picture of the front, is the surface of the finish really like that? i love that diffused look!


----------

